# Travel Trailer cover



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone built their own carport type trailer shed? Can't decide if building myself or buying a kit would be the way to go.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

building a boat lift house and considering this too. 16'x6" round poles, gable roof


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am building a pole barn right now. 30'x48' with 13' eves and gable tin roof. Also a 30'x16' lean to shed on both ends.

I am using 4"x6" poles on 16' centers with 4x6 top plates between the poles. Trusses on 5' centers with 2x6 lathe on 24" centers.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Are ya'll using regular galv. tin or R-panel?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Regular galv tin.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

One of the best covers I've seen used a 40' cargo trailer as one side with the other three sides open. It was cheap and had a ton of storage.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Just my honest opinion, be sure to get the American made Strong Barn II corogated tin. I built mine in 1989 with Southerlands imported tin and run a few sheets short on the roof. The ones I finished with was the StrongBarn II for which there I not any rust on. The imported stuff is completely brown and some rusted through down by the drip line. Best of luck and be careful...........cC


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Cover*

Built mine got rid of the camper now we use it for BBQs it's about 35 x 25 . Lots of work but worth every bit to me. I also ordered my poles with a 2.5 cca treatment so it's around when I'm on a walker . U panel for me seems to stay on better in high wind . I also wouldn't use the seem tape between joints in the sheetmetal . If one does get ripped off it may take more with it .


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

P what is an estimated cost for materials? I am debating the same thing for RV cover. I have one of the 18x 21 carports that we paid 495.00 for I think. Its about 12-15 years old I believe, still in good shape and currently used as a tractor, 4 wheeler cover.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

did it all by myself. Around $1,000 for trailer cover and $900 for car/boat port. Bought pieces in standard lengths and cut with sawz-all to fit.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Hard to beat Superior Carports for the cost.

I build most of my barn covers etc out of 2 3/8 inch oilfield pipe, if I am doing it myself. It is pretty cheap if you can weld.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

82dodge said:


> did it all by myself. Around $1,000 for trailer cover and $900 for car/boat port. Bought pieces in standard lengths and cut with sawz-all to fit.


Man I like the porch on the side idea.I figured on completely covering the west side since that gets the most and hottest sun,and hail comes from the west,but thought it would look goofy.The porch takes care of that.Great idea.Thanks!


----------

